

DIY: Cool Facebook Profile - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/2460884184/diy-facebook-profile-picture

======
pan69
Doing this is getting slightly boring now:

<http://9gag.com/gag/60970> <http://9gag.com/gag/61609>
<http://9gag.com/gag/61577>

